# Gluten Free Poppy Twist



## Hoppy (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm trying to bake a gluten free poppy/sesame twist for our coeliac grandson. 

It's very difficult to plait GF dough, so I'm looking for a cake tin shaped to make the bread look as though it's been plaited. Can any fellow cooks help??

Happy baking, 
Hoppy


----------

